# Is Agave Nectar Worse Than You Thought?



## GB (Mar 12, 2010)

I just found this article. What do you think?


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm gonna keep drinking Tequila.


----------



## GB (Mar 12, 2010)

Will you sweeten it with the nectar though? And if you like tequila, see if you can get your hands on a bottle of Casa Noble anejo 2 year. It is like pouring liquid heaven down your throat.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 12, 2010)

No, I was referring to the agave used to make the tequila.


----------



## GB (Mar 12, 2010)

I understand. The article was about the nectar that is used in place of sugar as a sweetener.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 12, 2010)

I know.  I think its the first step in a secret movement to turn us against tequila.  The Vodka, Gin, Kahlua, Trilateral commission doesn't want the competition.


----------



## GB (Mar 12, 2010)

Lets take the commission out and get them drunk so they forget all about it.


----------



## Yakuta (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi GB, thanks for sharing that article.  I had also read something similar a while back on Agave and how it's not better than a high fructrose type syrup.  I bought two bottles of it from Costco and I use it occassionally in my coffee or tea.  

I agree with what the author stated, which is moderation is key for a balanced lifestyle.  Red meat, fried foods, fatty foods, etc. all have their side effects, actually fruits and fish also have their side effects but we still eat them. 

I am not going to throw away my Agave, I intend to use it up


----------



## GB (Mar 12, 2010)

I am with you Yakuta. Moderation is absolutely key. 

I think I still have a bottle of agave nectar in my cabinet. I will not be throwing it out until it is done. I do not think I will buy another bottle, but not because of this article. I just did not like the way it did not dissolve in cold liquids the way I had hoped.


----------



## froggythefrog (Mar 12, 2010)

I've suspected that's the case for quite a while.  I use it for tea with friends, but that's about it.


----------



## vyapti (Mar 12, 2010)

I use it in place of honey.  It has a sweeter, but similar flavor and I can use less.  But generally speaking, I use sweeteners of any kind sparingly.  I think the real problem is the abundance of concentrated sweeteners, regardless of the source, that you find at the top of ingredient lists of so much processed foods.


----------



## Ekim (Mar 28, 2010)

I just wish the sugar industry would switch to natural sugar. Less processing has to be more energy-efficient and cost-saving, doesn't it?

I also don't get why folks think flour and sugar need to be pure white. It's just silly.

And after using the natural stuff for a few years, the white sugar doesn't even appeal to me anymore.


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Apr 5, 2010)

Wait, wait, are you saying I should STOP chugging high fructrose agave nectar straight from the bottle? How will I wash down my special made KFC bucket o skin? Geez! I guess I have to go back to melting icecream and drinking it over pork rindes.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 5, 2010)

bigdaddy3k said:


> Wait, wait, are you saying I should STOP chugging high fructrose agave nectar straight from the bottle? How will I wash down my special made KFC bucket o skin? Geez! I guess I have to go back to melting icecream and drinking it over pork rindes.



Whenever I eat deep fried bacon with a melted lard dipping sauce, I wash it down with HFCS.  Stay away from the agave, it'll kill you.


----------



## GB (Apr 5, 2010)

bigdaddy3k said:


> KFC bucket o skin


I am surprised they have no started selling that yet. I bet it would be their biggest seller.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 5, 2010)

GB said:


> I am surprised they have no started selling that yet. I bet it would be their biggest seller.



They're working on it.  The issue is the cost of the defibrillator they are including with each bucket.


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Apr 5, 2010)

I would SO eat the bucket of skin. Some things are bigger than any diet.


----------



## cmarchibald (Apr 12, 2010)

bigdaddy3k said:


> Wait, wait, are you saying I should STOP chugging high fructrose agave nectar straight from the bottle? How will I wash down my special made KFC bucket o skin? Geez! I guess I have to go back to melting icecream and drinking it over pork rindes.




I've never used agave nectar and don't even know what it is!  I still use sugar when I'm baking but when it comes to adding "sweetness" to things like coffee, tea or cereal I use either honey (because it's natural) or Splenda.

What's the verdict on Splenda?  When it came out it was touted as the healthy alternative to Nutrasweet & Equal (can't stand the taste of either).  Have they determined that it's going to kill us all yet?  I figured it was just a matter of time.

What else do you guys use for sweeteners?  What's the best alternative to sugar in baking?


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm a Splenda fan!


----------



## cmarchibald (Apr 14, 2010)

bigdaddy3k said:


> I'm a Splenda fan!


It definitely tastes better than any of its artificial sweetener cousins.  I'm just wondering when they're going to tell us it gives us cancer.....because everything gives you cancer eventually.


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Apr 14, 2010)

No cancer yet but I have grown a horn.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 14, 2010)

For those of you that want a different sugar replacement than sucralose (Splenda, Altern, etc.) aspartame (NutraSweet), or sacharin (Sweet 'N Low) there are sugar alcohols aplenty.  And if you don't want the indegestion that comes from too much sugar alcohols, there is a new kid on the block called "Stevia In The Raw".  It is made from a Stevia extract, with a dextrose carrier.  It feels and is used the same way you would use Splenda.  It does have a slightly bitter aftertaste if you use too much though.

And what's wrong with chicken skin fried all crisp into cracklings, with most of the fat rendered out?  Lightly salted, they're as tasty as chicarones (fried pork skins).  Of course, eat in moderation.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Apr 14, 2010)

Goodweed, I love chicarones or as we call them pork rinds. I have not tried the Stevia extract yet. I had just bought a large box of splenda when it came out so I am waiting to run out before I try this and fall in love.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 14, 2010)

SO tried stevia and did not care for the taste in her coffee.


----------



## cmarchibald (Apr 15, 2010)

Goodweed of the North said:


> For those of you that want a different sugar replacement than sucralose (Splenda, Altern, etc.) aspartame (NutraSweet), or sacharin (Sweet 'N Low) there are sugar alcohols aplenty.  And if you don't want the indegestion that comes from too much sugar alcohols, there is a new kid on the block called "Stevia In The Raw".  It is made from a Stevia extract, with a dextrose carrier.  It feels and is used the same way you would use Splenda.  It does have a slightly bitter aftertaste if you use too much though.


I'm happy with Splenda, I was just curious if they've discovered any major problems with it.  I use one packet in my coffee every morning and that's about it.  Sometimes I sprinkle it on top of my grapefruit but more often than not I eat the grapefruit plain.  Love the tangy taste.  

Never got into cooking with Splenda.


----------

